# properties build in the 70's



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Hi there, 
My wife and I are interested in a property that was built in the 70's, we know it need much love i.e lick of paint, rewiring etc.
Would appreciate some advice on other things we should look for when buying an old build.

thank you 

Jason


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jasonac said:


> Hi there,
> My wife and I are interested in a property that was built in the 70's, we know it need much love i.e lick of paint, rewiring etc.
> Would appreciate some advice on other things we should look for when buying an old build.
> 
> ...


If you could be more pacific on what type of property and where it is..I think besides the wiring you might need your plumbing doing as a lot of the older properties they used galvanised pipes which after years do deteriorate.Nowadays they are using plastic and copper.Also do you windows need changing.And i would also be looking at qualified Spanish tradesmen.One thing I would say about the older properties they were really built to last .Best of luck.


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

Gosh, calling a 70s property old really does age me!

I would get a structural survey.


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> If you could be more pacific on what type of property and where it is..I think besides the wiring you might need your plumbing doing as a lot of the older properties they used galvanised pipes which after years do deteriorate.Nowadays they are using plastic and copper.Also do you windows need changing.And i would also be looking at qualified Spanish tradesmen.One thing I would say about the older properties they were really built to last .Best of luck.


thank you for your advice!


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Gregorians said:


> Gosh, calling a 70s property old really does age me!
> 
> I would get a structural survey.


thank you for your advice!


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Gregorians said:


> Gosh, calling a 70s property old really does age me!
> 
> I would get a structural survey.


sorry, wrong word used lol !! I hope I didn't offend.  

great advice thank you.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Were properties built in the 70s really made to last?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

My property was built in the 70s and it is structurally fine. We had to change the roof because of asbestos, which was expensive, and we had it rewired as part of a refurbishment (although the previous wiring was ok). The communal boiler breaks down a lot though (keeps the consierge busy!).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If it isn't built with "block and beam" avoid it. Block and beam is built with re-inforced concrete columns and beams to form a framework which is then infilled with blocks. As far as "structural surveys" are concerned - they don't really exist here in Spain. You might find somebody to carry out a "survey" but since that profession does not exist here, what it it worth? You might just as well get a few good builders round and ask each what does the property need doing. In many cases, a new roof might be indicated but don't be put off by the fact that many houses have wooden rafters (usually poplar tree trunks - that's why you often see stands of poplar trees around the countryside), if they are sound, pest-free and kept dry, they will last probably as long as you , if not longer.

Rewiring and re-plumbing are probably needed anyway because you may well need to upgrade the "potencia" of the electrical supply to cope with modern needs (our house was wired with bellwire) and while holes are being made to accommodate wiring, one might as well upgrade the plumbing to meet modern needs (en-suites, etc.)

*NB wiring to UK standards is illegal.*


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rewiring and re-plumbing are probably needed anyway because you may well need to upgrade the "potencia" of the electrical supply to cope with modern needs (our house was wired with bellwire) and while holes are being made to accommodate wiring, one might as well upgrade the plumbing to meet modern needs (en-suites, etc.)

*NB wiring to UK standards is illegal.*[/QUOTE]

House wired with bell wire?Unless you have seen it you would not believe it.A stick knocked in the wall with bell wire round and a light bulb and socket on the end.We don't know how lucky we are now to how they used to live.


----------

